# my blackpowder bull from Saturday



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

I am writing down the whole story but here is a quick pic for the muzzy guys. I shot him at 100 yds with a Knight Vision. Shooting 90gr BH209 and a 300gr SST. Dumped him on the spot.
Here is a quick vid of him on the ground;


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice bull. Wow. Good job.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8) very nice.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow awesome bull! Congrats to you! Gotta love thoses sst's.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very Nice!! congrats


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Nice Bull!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a great bull. Congratulations!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Man o Man that is a great bull! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun, congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

_(O)_ _(O)_ Holy crap!!! Very nice!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

nice one congrats......


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Sweet bull Andy, Congrats!!!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Dandy bull, congrats


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

awesome bull! but the best part was... "what does it mean!!"


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

thats a nice bull andy!! congrats!!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats one cool thing about smokepole bullets... they are roughly half an inch to begin with, you dont need expansion to make a huge hole 

Fantastic elk btw.

-DallanC


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations, what a beautiful bull. Great mass and deep forks. I love it that you found the slug too! What a great mount he will be, I am sure you have your wall all picked out too. Man what a great bull!


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW, great job on that bull! He is a trophy for sure!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

What a hog!


----------

